#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 誰欺負妳？哈士奇安慰哭泣貓　溫柔舉動網友動容！

## 護狼_龍城悍將

http://www.nownews.com/2012/02/06/11624-2782271.htm

因為聽到貓咪哭心生不捨，大狗環抱安慰？近日在網路上流傳著一部影片，有隻哈士奇在草地上遇見了一隻貓咪，貓咪突然發出哭聲，哈士奇馬上走到牠身邊，將其抱在自己懷裡，「溫柔」的舉動，讓看過影片的網友都相當感動。

影片中有隻哈士奇以及小貓一起在綠油油的草地上趴臥著，但小貓卻不知道什麼緣故，從原本的平靜無聲，突然站了起來不斷發出「喵喵叫」的「哭泣聲」，然後一步一步遠離哈士奇往前走去。

哈士奇見狀，也在幾秒鐘後站立起來，朝小貓的方向走，隨即就用自己的嘴巴把小貓叼回原地，然後開始舔著小貓幫其整理毛髮，這樣的舉動就像是一位大哥哥正在安慰受到欺負的小妹妹般貼心、溫暖。

你的鞋帶就是我的魷魚絲！
有網友說，這個影片真的是太甜蜜又可愛了！不過卻也有人聯想，哈士奇只是把小貓當作是牠的午餐罷了！根據英國《太陽報》指出，影片上傳不到幾天的時間，就吸引了超過三萬六千人次點閱。

----------


## 那魯卡

看起來好像是哈士奇想把逃走的貓咪抓回來吃掉XD

----------

